# What kind of Pumilio are these



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

http://market.kingsnake.com/image/259472.jpg

Its not my picture, and I'm not sure what the difference between embedding the link in the url tag vs img tag, but I don't want to ruffle any feathers.

I'm pretty certain is pumilio just not sure I've ever seen a morph with a white belly and black spots. (is it a Bastimentos?) Are these guys common in the hobby?


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

bastismentos


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Bastis


----------

